# Have you paid your dues lately?



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

To the Anti-Horsethief Assn?

Or maybe applied for a dancing permit?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Stack,

I don't think you can deduct that association fee anymore. It appears to be a little a past the IRS audit time limit. Oh wait, that was BEFORE there was an income tax/IRS (I think). 

Be safe,

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty cool Paul, where did you find those...Minnesota is quite a different place today, them horse thieves have graduated to bigger and better things, like local gov.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Purty cool Paul, where did you find those...Minnesota is quite a different place today, them horse thieves have graduated to bigger and better things, like local gov.


The man listed is my Great Grandfather. We have a few boxes of things saved, lots of neat things like that. Mortgage Deed when Great Grandfather bought the farm I'm farming today included.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Farmers around here used to be able to get credit on property taxes by doing road work. So much for a man per day, about twice that for a team and a little bit more if you brought your own scraper.


----------

